# Hüter der Stille



## Bialeiche (8. November 2006)

Wir, die Hüter der Stille, sind eine mittelgrosse Gilde, auf dem Realm Alexstrasza. Wir suchen derzeit noch ein paar Leute für die Verstärkung unserer Raids.
Wir gehen Gildenintern nach Zul Gurub und AQ20.
MC (Farmstatus) besuchen wir mit einer Partnergilde und beginnen jetzt auch damit, BWL zu rocken.

Wir sind eine nette, eingeschworene Gemeinschaft, mit durchwachsener Altersstruktur. Wir legen Wert auf Höflichkeit, Zuverlässigkeit und Teamgeist. TS sowie CT_Raid sollten bei euch installiert sein und auch verwendet werden (haben auch einen eigenen TS-Server). Und wenn ihr bei uns zurechtkommen wollt, solltet ihr auch eine gesunde Portion Humor mitbringen.

Wir suchen in erster Linie Priester, Druiden und Palas, es sind aber generell alle Rassen und Klassen willkommen. Ihr müsst auch noch nicht 60 sein, solltet den Char aber regelmäßig spielen und euch auch ein wenig am Gildenchat beteiligen sowie im Gildenleben einbringen.

Also, falls ihr Interesse habt, meldet euch Ingame bei Darkmagican, Magicteufel, Carliesmagie oder Nitecrawler. Oder ihr checkt unsere HP aus auf 68037.rapidforum.com und schreibt ne kleine Bewerbung ins Forum.


----------

